# Apology to Colleen



## VERITAS (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey, *I'M SORRY. I DIDN'T MEAN TO GET OUT OF LINE WITH YOU AND BE UGLY.* As I said, my focus is strictly theological. 

"*Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, and have not charity, I am become as sounding brass, or a tinkling cymbal*. {2} And though I have the gift of prophecy, and understand all mysteries, and all knowledge; and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, and have not charity, *I am nothing*. {3} And though I bestow all my goods to feed the poor, and though I give my body to be burned, and have not charity, it profiteth me nothing. {4} *Charity suffereth long, and is kind; charity envieth not; charity vaunteth not itself, is not puffed up,* {5} *Doth not behave itself unseemly, seeketh not her own, is not easily provoked, thinketh no evil*; {6} Rejoiceth not in iniquity, but rejoiceth in the truth; {7} Beareth all things, believeth all things, hopeth all things, endureth all things. {8} Charity never faileth: but whether there be prophecies, they shall fail; whether there be tongues, they shall cease; whether there be knowledge, it shall vanish away. ...{13} And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but *the greatest of these is charity*. --1 Cor 13:1-8, 13

I'm sorry *Colleen*. My name means _charity_ and apparently I haven't lived up to it or the greatest commandment of our Lord. *Please forgive me for dealing with you in a way unbecoming of sisters and daughters of the our Lord, Saviour and King.*


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 22, 2005)

Accepted...and please understand that though I may not spit out chapter and verse as readily as you do (seems to be a fault common amoung those with many children and constant multitasking), I have been in positions that have force this southerner (yes, you heard right...I'm a southroner, honey!) to learn, to live, and to understand and respect the beliefs of others and to realized that ppl within a group vary.

Also, when I came on the PB in Dec (though my joining was officially before then) I got off on a personal tangent...and I felt badly from that. So, we each have had our times and our lessons to learn. And may we all (myself included) do better.

(btw...from SC...grandfather from GA and grandmother from NC...amoung the first Scotts over and in the south in the 1500's)

[Edited on 22-1-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------

